# Anyone heard of "DIG Options" replacement for OEM Blaupunkt?



## holdenite (Jul 21, 2013)

I need a replacement for my OEM Blaupunkt and saw these guys on ebay offering what seems to be a great solution for ditching my factory CD changer. DVD/CD/SATNAV/BACK UP CAM with touchscreen and 2 years free maps upgrade for less than $500. Any opinions or info would be helpful. :cheers


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I am not personally familiar with "DIG Options" but a little checking, out of interest, brought up at least one question. Are the NAV maps for Australia or can you get them for US roads? Most of the forums and reviews are from Australia also. This looks like a nice unit but is it meant for Australian Standards and not compatible with US Standards would be the question?


----------



## holdenite (Jul 21, 2013)

*USA Compatible*

I emailed the company and received a reply that everything is USA Compatible. They will provide USA maps and 2 years of free upgrades. The system uses Garmin maps.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Even though the DIG Options looks like a good unit that will probably fit well in a GTO .... Have you checked any other options that don't need to be shipped from Australia .... like crutchfield (think warranty)? The other thing about the newest technology with Nav Systems is that updates are now being downloaded from satellite/GPS as opposed to getting a new disk (that is probably outdated by the time you get it). Are you planning to upgrade the speakers....that is why the OEM Blaupunkt doesn't sound very good. If you are going to get a good head unit then your going to need it to sound at least decent....thus new speakers. I have Memphis and they sound very good and can handle some power... about mid-range from what is available(but much better than stock)!


----------



## holdenite (Jul 21, 2013)

After some research I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to upgrade the speakers and leave the Blaupunkt in the car. Probably will go with the Memphis ones. As far as Satnav goes I'll just get a good one that I can use with other vehicles. Thanks for the advice 68OldGoat!


----------

